# Log Loader problem



## dadstruck (Jun 23, 2015)

I have just finished restoring an American Flyer 751 log loader that is working fine. The problem is that the motor and large wheel are coasting past the trip switch and energizing the motor causing the wheel to go around again possibly two or three time before stopping. Have I done something wrong during the restoration?? Suggestions please.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Sounds like an adjustment issue, but without looking at one (mine are packed away) I really can't offer much help. Is the large wheel mounted on the shaft properly? It was thought there is a flat side on the shaft and a set screw holds the wheel firmly. Check to be sure no wear is present on either the shaft or the wheel hub or for a loose set screw. Try to re-align the wheel on the shaft to see if that makes any difference.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Things to check---Perhaps the tab on the wheel that contacts the stop switch is worn or misaligned? Is the wheel on the shaft upside down?


----------



## dadstruck (Jun 23, 2015)

The motor shaft is perfectly round, no flat. The wheel is on the correct way and the trigger on the wheel is securely attached, might be worn. Consider removing the current trigger and make a longer one or install a felt washer between the wheel and the housing to prevent it from coasting. 

Phil


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Did you ever figure out this problem?


----------



## dadstruck (Jun 23, 2015)

Have not have time to get back to it yet.


----------

